# Welches ist das richtige bike für Kinder?



## thwi (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
habe mittlerweile einiges gelesen aber ich finde nirgends eine brauchbare Sammlung von Informationen über Trial-bikes für Kinder (insbes. für meinen Sohn mit 7 Jahren).

Welche Maße für Radstand, Kettenstrebe etc. sind für welche Körpergröße / welches Alter sinnvoll?
Welche Hersteller bieten Trialbikes speziell für kleinere Kinder an?
Welches Modell eignet sich für welche Altersklasse / Körpergröße?
Ich gehe mal zunächst von 20" aus und denke, dass die Materialbelastung bei dem geringen Körpergewicht wohl eher kaum eine Rolle spielen wird (oder liege ich da falsch?).


----------



## family-biker (27. Dezember 2012)

http://h2109757.stratoserver.net/in....html/XTCsid/bde59f91b934f65ac58dd43202e53fb7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (27. Dezember 2012)

Kommt natÃ¼rlich auf die KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe deines Burschen an. 
Das Monty 207(monty-bikes.de) dÃ¼rfte von der GrÃ¶Ãe her passen, Kann dazu aber leider keine LÃ¤nge finden. Ich tippe aber mal was um 900mm,Kettenstreben um 340mm.
Ansonsten gibt es da leider nicht viel Angebot. Eventuell noch das Koxx Foxx (920mm) mit kurzem Vorbau. Allerdings ist das mit 1600â¬ nicht ganz billig.
Die Materialbelastung sollte sich tatsÃ¤chlich in Grenzen halten bei dem Gewicht.


----------



## JanStahl (27. Dezember 2012)

Ja, Monty, eventuell Onza, sonst gibt es wohl nicht viel.
Mein Bauchgefühl sagt Monty 207.
Per Mail Vereine fragen, ob eines ihrer Mitglieder gebraucht verkauft.
Schutzkleidung verhindert den ärgsten Frust bei Stürzen, griffige Schuhe dazu.
Den Jung bisschen rumhüpfen lassen, wenn er sich reinschafft und motiviert bleibt, 
in ein ordentliches Übungsgelände (ich unterstelle mal, dass keines in der unmittelbaren
Nachbarschaft vorhanden ist) und richtig gute Bremsen sowie leichtere Teile investieren.


----------



## MisterLimelight (27. Dezember 2012)

Auch bei Hoffmannbikes gibt´s viele individuelle Möglichkeiten sich ein Rad für ein Kind bauen zu lassen. Das wäre meine Empfehlung.
Neben den Serienrädern von Monty und Koxx kann warscheinlich jeder Trialshop etwas mehr oder weniger Sinniges zusammenstellen. 

Günstig und / oder Gebraucht wird schwer: die hohe Nachfrage und geringe Stückzahl speziell bei Nachwuchsräder treiben den Preis in die Höhe. Oder die Räder werden im eigenen Verein weiterverkauft.


----------



## thwi (27. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Tipps!
Gibt es eigentlich die Firma YAABAA noch? Finde keinen aktuellen Händler bzw. Internetauftritt.


----------



## MisterLimelight (27. Dezember 2012)

wenn überhaupt gibt´s scheinbar nur noch restposten. Koxx vertreibt ähnliche Räder unter dem Zusatz Entry (?) siehe hier: http://www.k-124store.com/fr/229-20
Zwar haben die günstige Räder gebaut aber auch nix für Kinder.

Richtig gut wird man in der Schweiz bedient, da hat man als einzigstes diese Versorgungslücke erkannt: http://www.biketrial.ch/shop/index.php in der Rubrik "Kinder-Trialbikes".
Man bedenke aber Zoll, MWSt, etc.


----------



## JanStahl (28. Dezember 2012)

Carbon-Gabel für Kinderräder:
http://www.chorrillas.com/productos.html


----------



## Shoko (28. Dezember 2012)

Bei Koxx gibt es auch was. Das 20" Bike am Ende der Liste. 
http://www.frafru-shop.de/shops/s000004/?go=artikel&ps=84&subid=87


----------



## family-biker (28. Dezember 2012)

mein sohnemann ist auch 7 und fährt nen selbstkonvertierten 18zöller(war neu ein ghost powerkid)
die tretlagerhöhen sind bei kids mtb rahmen eh meist im plus.
er bekommt dann aber bald nen marino mit 930/+35/340.
wär marino und eigenbau nicht was für dich?dann würde es definitiv genau passen


----------



## coaster (29. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, am besten bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen in allen Bundesländern suchen. Habe dort schon viele Trialbikes um 200 bis 400 Euro für den Verein gekauft. Von Onza und Yaabaa kann ich nur abraten. Schwer und meist schlechte Bremsen. Habe das  Monty 207 schon 3 x gebraucht bei Ebay für 300 bis 400 Euro gefunden. Auch mal in Frankreich bei Ebay suchen. Lohnt sich. Toprad für die Kleinen ab 7 bis ca 9 Jahre. Kommt natürlich auf die Körpergrösse an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobsplasch (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo,es gibt auch noch http://www.trialstore.at/index.php?k=63 da sind onza bikes und noch viele mehr vllt finden sie da ja das richtige .


----------



## thwi (15. März 2013)

Habe noch was rausbekommen:

*Radstand* und *Kettenstrebenlänge* sind gute Richtwerte dafür, ob ein bike "kindertauglich" ist. Hier ein paar grobe Anhaltspunkte:

*** für die ganz Kleinen (ca. 4-6 Jahre)     760-800 mm / 280-300 mm
    z.B. Onza Mini Master, Monty 205 Kamel
*** für die etwas Größeren (ca. 7 - 13 Jahre)     900-970 mm / 340-350 mm
    z.B. Atomz Kid, Koxx Wasp, Koxx Fox Kid, Monty 207 Kamel, Onza Sting, Echo Kid, Yaabaa 499
*** danach (ab ca. 14 Jahre) passen auch schondie "großen bikes"     ab 970 mm / ab 350 mm
    insbesondere auch z.B. Onza Sting, Monty Kamel 218/219, Rockman Alkali Kid

Hängt natürlich alles von der Körpergröße der Kids ab und mit Lenker und Vorbau lässt sich noch einiges anpassen. Auch die schweren und nicht so toll ausgestatteten bikes sind immer noch um Längen geeigneter als ein "Standard"-Kinder-MTB und die Kids fahren ja in der Regel noch nicht wie die Profis.
Ich denke, um sich an diesen Sport heranzutasten spielt die Optik und das "Besondere" eines Trialbikes im Vergleich zum normalen Fahrrad für die meisten Kids wohl eine viel entscheidendere Rolle um den Spaß zu verstärken.


----------



## coaster (15. März 2013)

Die alten Megamos sind auch klasse.


----------

